# Amphibia 2017



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Just saw this on FB, to be released on 2017 as an "Amphibia 2017".










Looks like one of these new huge battery ram type watches, probably a GMT or Compressor style diver. Anyone knows anything more about these?


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

That looks like the *Amfibia* shield logo on the crown...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well spotted. Probably a replacement for the Amfibia Scuba, it does have screws in the front and everything...


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Maybe. And therefore maybe (probably) expensive...

Hello stranger, btw.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi artytime:

Not too worried about price, aside from everything else it looks like it's going to be one of those "real men" watches that is 20mm tall


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Chunky






[IMG alt=":laugh:" data-emoticon=""]http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/monthly_2015_05/laugh.gif.96d0ea5fb2e39302f64d6e4881150a43.gif[/IMG]

Hiya Renato, where the feck have you been? :biggrin:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Chunky
> View attachment 10224
> [IMG alt=":laugh:" data-emoticon=""]http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/monthly_2015_05/laugh.gif.96d0ea5fb2e39302f64d6e4881150a43.gif[/IMG]
> 
> Hiya Renato, where the feck have you been? :biggrin:


 Would be a boy's watch for you Mach, you and your 55mm or 60mm Submersibles :laugh:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> Would be a boy's watch for you Mach, you and your 55mm or 60mm Submersibles :laugh:


 Do you mean these dainty little things?



















[IMG alt=":laugh:" data-emoticon=""]http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/monthly_2015_05/laugh.gif.96d0ea5fb2e39302f64d6e4881150a43.gif[/IMG]


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes, those little ones artytime:

Apparently the Amphibia 2017 will be a Meranon SE watch, so not an Amfibia mainstream watch. Dave is right, it's not going to be cheap.


----------



## Paulb (Nov 28, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Do you mean these dainty little things?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What is the name of this type of watch? I find them rather nice. Thanks!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Paulb said:


> What is the name of this type of watch? I find them rather nice. Thanks!


 Told you already... battery rams! artytime: They go generally by Russian divers or Zlatoust style diver or I guess, in a more general way that includes smaller watches like the WW2 UDT Benrus, canteen divers.


----------



## Paulb (Nov 28, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> Told you already... battery rams! artytime: They go generally by Russian divers or Zlatoust style diver or I guess, in a more general way that includes smaller watches like the WW2 UDT Benrus, canteen divers.


 :laugh: Though very similar, I didn't manage to tell the time by this one










Thanks a lot, Kutusov!

BTW, any brands I should look for?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Paulb said:


> Thanks a lot, Kutusov!
> 
> BTW, any brands I should look for?


 That's a rubber battery ram? I don't even want to think the kind of porn they use those in...

Brands... depends on how big you want it to be. Agat Zlatoust were the original Russian divers and they've made a few beautiful re-editions a few years back. Not cheap though... Or you can go to ebay, type Russian diver and see what else is coming out from Russia or Germany (and avoid the Invicta Russian diver). Oh! Moscow Classic made some watches like these using the Molnija movements but only WR to 10bar.

A more well known brand that follows some of these design cues is U-Boat. Look into the ones I've mentioned and wait for other members to chime in, I've been away from watches for quite a while so I'm not really up to things anymore.

(and google Zeno UDT for the hell of it)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

> What is the name of this type of watch? I find them rather nice. Thanks!


 "Nice" well that`s an unusual description for them [IMG alt=":laugh:" data-emoticon=""]http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/monthly_2015_05/laugh.gif.96d0ea5fb2e39302f64d6e4881150a43.gif[/IMG]

Here`s a side view of mine, as you can see it`s a fecking great lump of a metal...

*вмф ссср (`Vodolaz` Anchor-1 700M,full lume dial), Vostok cal.2409 17 jewels.*



















You don`t need to be an ape to wear one but it helps...










[IMG alt=":laugh:" data-emoticon=""]http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/monthly_2015_05/laugh.gif.96d0ea5fb2e39302f64d6e4881150a43.gif[/IMG]


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Kutusov said:


> Yes, those little ones artytime:
> 
> Apparently the Amphibia 2017 will be a Meranon SE watch, so not an Amfibia mainstream watch. Dave is right, it's not going to be cheap.


 I will be keeping an eye out for that one , looks interesting , thanks . :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulb (Nov 28, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> "Nice" well that`s an unusual description for them [IMG alt=":laugh:" data-emoticon=""]http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/monthly_2015_05/laugh.gif.96d0ea5fb2e39302f64d6e4881150a43.gif[/IMG]
> 
> Here`s a side view of mine, as you can see it`s a fecking great lump of a metal...
> 
> ...


 I said nice not beautiful artytime:

I guess they are so ugly that they become nice pieces

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Russian-USSR-Soviet-Divers-watch-Zlatoust-VMF-CCCP-Submarine-700m-White-/262651013185?hash=item3d27386841:g:IZUAAOSwdIFXxxci

Is this one a good example?

From what I understood this watch is one of those re-editions Kutusov mentioned. Is this correct?

And Kutusov, I'm sorry for changing the subject of your topic


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Paulb said:


> I said nice not beautiful artytime:
> 
> I guess they are so ugly that they become nice pieces
> 
> ...


 The only difference between the one in your link and mine is the dial, these watches are available with various dial styles :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Paulb said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Russian-USSR-Soviet-Divers-watch-Zlatoust-VMF-CCCP-Submarine-700m-White-/262651013185?hash=item3d27386841:g:IZUAAOSwdIFXxxci
> 
> Is this one a good example?
> 
> And Kutusov, I'm sorry for changing the subject of your topic


 Hey, not a problem! And no, those are not the Agat reeditions, those are what I would call the "generic" throuwbacks - but we are talking about current Russian watches, so they end up using authentic movements and probably cases machine in China like all other watches.

The ones I mean are these:










And very in-depth post about this reedition on TZ: http://forum.tz-uk.com/showthread.php?314824-Zlatoust-Vodolaz-Agat-dive-watch-reissue-Russian-Panerai

Note that these use modern Vostok movements while I think the original ones used Molnija movements. So, in a way, some of the generics are more true to the original than this reissued ones. And the Agat can easily go for well over €500 if you are even able to track one down.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

A few that are available:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AGAT-192-ChS-Russian-Diver-Russischer-Zlatoust-Kampftaucher-Vostok-2409A-/331658545606?hash=item4d3863c9c6:g:1C8AAOSwayZXjkOy

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AGAT-193-ChS-Russian-Diver-Zlatoust-Russ-Kampftaucher-Vostok-2415-/331033038754?hash=item4d131b4fa2:g:Lq8AAOSwQJ5USFEi

A few others right there on Mr. Levember's shop :yes:


----------



## Paulb (Nov 28, 2009)

They are really pricy. Between those two I would go for the generic. They even feel more "original" to me.

Don't think I understood the Mr. Levember's shop reference. Is he a member of the forum (red something like that somewhere). Thanks a lot, Kutusov and mach!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

He's not, he his the ebay seller on the links and he is also now the owner of brand names like Strela or Molnija. He's a Russian engineer living in Germany for a long time and also a long time ebay seller of Russian watches.

There are several alternatives to choose from: http://www.ebay.com/bhp/vodolaz-watch I think non are true diver watches as far as WR goes, so it's more of a looks thing.

Now of to see the debate and rip my eyeballs out.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Now of to see the debate and rip my eyeballs out.


 Rip your eyeballs out because of the debate or because those Vodolaz watches are so damn ugly?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

The debate, I do like these Vodolaz! Could never wear one as they start at 46mm excluding the crown but I do like them! Debate is now over and I managed not to slash my wrists so I think it was a positive outcome.


----------



## Ging (Feb 25, 2017)

Paulb said:


> What is the name of this type of watch? I find them rather nice. Thanks!


 That's a big watch wow


----------

